# How long did you give it some thought before enlisting?



## Samurai (20 Nov 2008)

I am just wondering how long the thought of joining the Army ran through peoples minds before they made their final decision and enlisted.


----------



## Bograt (20 Nov 2008)

I'll start. Probably 25 years. I joined when I was 31.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

first wanted to join at 16... life got in the way... doing it now...  so 14 years.


----------



## Deck (20 Nov 2008)

Personally I thought about the concept of joining the armed forces off and on with frequency most of my adult life. I am 32 now, so at least 12-14 years. Growing up I lived in Barrie Ontario, happens to be very close to Base Borden. My parents had friends who were in the forces that would visit quite often. This allowed for a small degree of admiration and early awareness of due respect for persons in uniform. However, as I became an adult I was a little more concerned with short term goals and instant reward. I pursued objectives that demanded the least investment gave an easy degree of high return. This lead to a career in long haul truck driving. While there have been many positive experiences and opportunities like being a business owner with this chosen path. There have also been a significant amount of personal disappointments. Not the least of which is the awareness that life can not be summed up as a success simply because you chose to bench your health and wellbeing for the sake of a paycheck. So in all, this is a very wordy response to your simple question. Perhaps I am reading a little more into it. Perhaps I am just justifying my own course of action and using your question as an excuse to reaffirm how glad I am to have made the choice at this point in my life. Either way my overall intent is simply to share the inclination I have. That is, regardless of the point in your life you come to the conclusion, that serving your country is a commitment your ready to make. It is essential that you be as educated as best you can and prepared as mentally and physically as possible. At the same time understanding that your joining a team that at its very core represents the values and pride of a nation, and your role with in that team is to exemplify these principals. The end result is that it doesn't so much matter how you got to your conclusion or the amount of time spent in deliberation, but that you are committed and ready for the consequences of the choice made.


----------



## ARMY_101 (20 Nov 2008)

Being in the army was a dream ever since I was 8 or so, but I seriously considered joining for about three years then did it


----------



## jeffb (20 Nov 2008)

I first walked into the CFRC Hamilton the day I turned 17 to enlist in the Reserves. I did that for 2 years and realized that what I really wanted to do was to be an officer in the Regular Army so I put myself through University. 10 years later, I'm going to my BMOQ in January. This has been something that I've been wanting to do my whole life. That being said, once I made the decision to walk in a apply as an officer, I did take about 6 months to make sure that it was something that I really wanted and not just some romantic idea. I also took the time to bring my family on board and prepare my fiance. 

My advice is that if you are seriously thinking of enlisting, go down to the nearest recruiting center and get started. This site is filled with people talking about how long the process takes. You can always apply now and if you change your mind withdraw your application later.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

Roughly 15-16 area, I am almost 19 now. So do the math ^^


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

Yeah I'm the same Marshall. Never really looked into it quite a bit until the past 2-3 years though.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm the same Marshall. Never really looked into it quite a bit until the past 2-3 years though.



Mhm. I'd say most are a few years. Some never try it and thus think about it for decades.. but I am not going to give myself a chance to back down. lol


----------



## fire_guy686 (20 Nov 2008)

Grew up with my Dad in the CF so it was always something I had in my mind to get into. Worked for a couple years after high school and got sick of working where I was at so I went and applied. Definitely a great choice.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Nov 2008)

5 minutes.........

I got off the subway at the wrong station. That station hapenned to be right next to the CFRC. I looked at the doors, went in and now here i am.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 5 minutes.........
> 
> I got off the subway at the wrong station. That station hapenned to be right next to the CFRC. I looked at the doors, went in and now here i am.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (20 Nov 2008)

I've had the idea in the back of my mind for a couple years, but I just started really thinking about it in the last year. However, I still have to finish college, so I probably won't apply till the fall or next summer.


----------



## psychedelics07 (20 Nov 2008)

About 1.5 years.   I went overseas and did some traveling for about year and when I got back I still wanted to join. So i applied online 2 days ago, and went in today to hand in the rest.   I booked my aptitude test for next week.   Here I go ....


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

psy said:
			
		

> About 1.5 years.   I went overseas and did some traveling for about year and when I got back I still wanted to join. So i applied online 2 days ago, and went in today to hand in the rest.   I booked my aptitude test for next week.   Here I go ....


That's pretty quick!


----------



## Demitri (20 Nov 2008)

I got sworn into the CF on the 7th of October 08, exactly 6 months after my 16th birthday, but i have wanted to join for about 2 years prior.


----------



## jp86 (21 Nov 2008)

Started thinking about it summer of '05.  Didn't proceed because I knew I couldn't meet the fitness requirements.

December of '07, decided to change that.  Lost 70 pounds.  Application submitted last week.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Nov 2008)

I joined when I was 18 so I guess I thought about it for about 17 yrs.  All I ever wanted to do.


----------



## dothedr3w (21 Nov 2008)

always been in the back of my mind as an option, then started thinking about it more seriously during spring of this year.  Figured I may as well apply seeing as how the app process can take quit a while (bout 5-6 months for me), so still plenty of time to change my mind.....Didnt change my mind, start basic Dec.1, too good of an opportunity to pass up!


----------



## psychedelics07 (21 Nov 2008)

that's incredible, jp86.   now that's dedication.


----------



## ktforjc (21 Nov 2008)

I've always wanted to be in the army but I never considered it an option for me until this summer. Wasn't getting anywhere in my life and realized a few of my friends got in as reserves. Started seriously looking into it and realized that its something that I wanted to get into. Now heading for my bmq in regF :]


----------



## fuzzy806 (30 Apr 2009)

I had thought about enlisting since I was 18, just not very seriously kind of toyed with the idea. About three years ago I started to feel that I've let myself down with some of my life choices, so I started to seriously think about the option.  Back in October I took a "wonderful" new job, that turned out to be a scam, a month later I found myself jobless. After reviewing my local HRDC job bank I discovered I could have a rewarding career as a $9.00 an hour dishwasher or a part time timmes server (no disrespect to timmies servers or dishwashers intended). So that's when I changed the thoughts into actions. I've completed all my testing, medical, CFAT etc. and now I'm just waiting to hear if a decision has been reached.  Good luck to all who are waiting, don't stress over the waiting, the rewards will be worth it.


----------



## agenteagle (2 May 2009)

I entertained the idea about 13 years ago when I worked for a sports retail store and for 3 years strait our both at the Toronto boat show was besides the Navy booth. I listened to the recruiting video for 14 hours a day for 10 days of the show every year for three years I almost joined but thought I might be doing it because I was brain washed.

5 years ago I seriously wanted to but I just married my wife and after three months she was pregnant with my daughter and she wanted to move back to Kentucky where she was from. She said you can't join the CF you have a daughter on the way. 

6 months ago with my Job and Citi bank was looking troubled and the financial industry in the US in bad ways she agreed to let me apply to the CF and move our family back. (Kind of funny because her original argument was I had a daughter and she was giving me support as we were expecting our second child a son.) 
At first she said only Air Force but after 2 months I convinced her to let me join Army because that's what I really want to do. I applied April 14th. Passed my CFAT, Medical, and Interview on the April 16th and now just waiting on Ottawa. .... I know it may be a while but hopefully soon I will be in the CF and can move back to Canada where people know who the Toronto Maple Leafs are!
I better not say that too loud someone in Ottawa might here.


----------



## gcclarke (2 May 2009)

agenteagle said:
			
		

> .... I know it may be a while but hopefully soon I will be in the CF and can move back to Canada where people know who the Toronto Maple Leafs are!
> I better not say that too loud someone in Ottawa might here.



Now that's an unfair characterization. Even those of us currently located in Ottawa know who the Leafs are. They're the team that we like to see our team beat.  

Of course, unfortunately my beloved flames didn't fare all that much better this year.


----------



## LordVagabond (2 May 2009)

Seriously thought about the army (Armored Officer) in 2005ish. Got the paperwork started and then life got in the way, had to withdraw the app. Now, after a couple of years extra of waffling back and forth and thinking, I applied on the 14th of April, 2009, for Maritime Surface/Subsurface Officer. And apparently, I applied at a good time, as it seems that they are hiring on 80-odd new MarS officers this year   So here's hoping!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (2 May 2009)

Around five minutes.
Morning announcement at school that some one from the Comm Reserve would be coming by at lunch to room such and such, thought, hmmm, Grandpa laid line in WWI, should check that out.  Was the only one that showed up, signed up, month and half later drawing kit at Uplands.


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 May 2009)

Like so many others here, the army was all I really ever wanted to do. I wanted to drive tanks since i was a little kid, so the week I turned 17 in 2004 I went into the recruiting office in Melbourne and said I wanted to be a Reserve Tank driver. Three months later I was signed in as a Recruit Hale, ECN 064 Crewman M113 (not quite tanks, but the closest I could get by being a reserve). I finished school in 2005 and started working full time in 2006.
It'll be 5 years in July (3 and a bit as a Reg) and I dont regret a thing...Well, hardly ever!


----------



## nickinguelph (3 May 2009)

Since I was 6 
Grew up on base, between CFB Chatham, and Petawawa, and ever since everytime I have seen someone in uniform it lit the fire for me to join.


----------



## mellian (6 May 2009)

I would say on and off since I joined the air cadets when I was like what, 12-13 years of age. Off times mainly due thinking it would not be a possibility considering all the ups and down of my life which included a curved ball. Since determining that it is a possibility now last fall, been more actively thinking about it. Especially now with university done for the summer and stuck between employment, figuring out what I will be doing with my life.


----------



## Pat_Y (6 May 2009)

It is something that I have always wanted to do. But I started to take it seriously and look in depth into different aspects of the forces 3 or 4 years ago. The thing that took me the longest was deciding a trade to go into.


----------



## British Army (6 May 2009)

I joined after spending 6-months listening to my girlfriend's Dad (serving soldier) bang on about how great it was in the British Army - I was 17 and that was 21 yrs ago.


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 May 2009)

Finished high school, spent the summer drinking beer and generally having a great time. When the fall came, friends went to college and university and I walked into a recruiting office. I had thoughts of being in the army as far back as I remember, but they faded during high school. I never expected to spend as long in the CF as I have, in fact I distinctly remember thinking this will be something to do for 5 or 6 years and then I can carry on with my life!


----------



## MARS (6 May 2009)

I didn’t.  I didn’t want to join, never planned on joining.  In fact, “I” didn’t join per se, my old man signed me up.

I was 16, working at the local IGA packing bags and spending some time working at the YMCA as staff at summer camp.  I was also heading down the wrong path of petty crime and hanging out with who I thought were the cooler kids.

The cops came to my school to look for me one day – I was obviously not there.  After they went to my house to get a photo of me for the manhunt from my mom, who was in tears, I guess my dad had enough.

A couple of days later, we were on our way to the grocery store.  He is driving, I am in the passenger seat, the conversation, from start to finish lasted exactly as long as it takes you to read it:

Dad: So, what are you going to do for work this summer?
Me: I think maybe I will go back to the Y
Dad: I think you should join the reserves
Me: uh..ok
Pause, 2, 3
Dad: So, are you going to go navy or army?
Me: Army?
Dad: you are going navy.

Then we parked the car and never spoke of it again until the next week when he took me down to my local Naval Reserve Division. 

Can’t say I ever really thought of leaving once I was in.  it was the best decision I never made.


----------



## Pat_Y (6 May 2009)

I guess it is true. Your parents do know what is best for you...


----------



## DirtyDog (6 May 2009)

Samurai said:
			
		

> I am just wondering how long the thought of joining the Army ran through peoples minds before they made their final decision and enlisted.


29 odd years or so...


----------



## the_man06 (6 May 2009)

I wanted to join when I was 16 first off, I went to the recruiting office sat through the presentation, then i decided i would consider it but at the time all i wanted to do was play rugby so, I put it on the back burner until the later days of 17. Boom now here I am, 5 months have gone by since I was sworn in and I probably won't look back to those days anytime soon.


----------



## jbonkerz (8 May 2009)

7 years off and on.

I have entertained the idea off and on since I was 16. I was always thinking about how cool it would be to be in the Army. I never told my parents about it, and my stepdad directed me in the path of a skilled tradesman in Heating and Cooling. After graduating highschool I started working for my Step-Brother and forgot all about joining. Then work started getting slow in my city and my Step-Brother had to lay me off. By then 2 years had passed and I was still waiting to get into school for my Refrigeration license. I tried for a good 3 months to get a job in the trade to get back on track, got hired at a place, then was let go again due to lack of work available. I then worked at a seatbelt factory, and left there when I was offered a job from my Stepfather's friend. They both assured me that by working at Xerox I would have a good career ahead of me. A year later, a 1% pay cut, and 2.5hours less per week(with no signs of ever being hired on fully *contract worker*) I started thinking of joining again. My paperwork is almost complete, and I will be going with a couple of my friends (whom also wish to join) to the recruiting center to book my CFAT.  

Now just to figure out how to break it to my parents that I have decided to join


----------



## CountDC (8 May 2009)

Thought of it one day, walked into the armouries the next, few months later was enrolled.


----------



## ArmyRick (8 May 2009)

I was 5 or 6 when i found out the first job my father did was a gunner in 2RCHA. Dad was my hero so I decided then and there I was going to be a soldier.
By the time I was 14 and found out there was an army reserve that i could join and be in high school, oh wow.
I joined the reserves in 17 and served 3 years reserves and finally joined the reg f. off to cornwallis followed by 16 weeks at Patricia battle school... so on and on.


----------



## Trish (9 May 2009)

One night I was bored, watching TV, saw the ad, thought it was cool but also thought I would never be able to do so.  Anyhow, I went through their web site and found the Public Affair Officer job description (I have a degree in Communication Sciences).  I thought this position was made for me so I did the on-line application, went to bring my diploma and other needed documents, did an other application (they had somehow lost my first one!) and now I passed my aptitude test, I have my medical test next week... I am a bit scared for the interview, but we'll see!!


----------



## TopHatCat (9 May 2009)

Been thinking about it off and on for a while. Started seriously considering it 6 months ago, and now I am hoping to recieve my job offer next week(Infantry Soldier) and hopefully heading out for the July 6th BMQ.


----------



## fuzzy806 (19 May 2009)

Well I just got the call from my local CFRC, once my paperwork gets back from Ottawa I'll be merit listed! Lots of openings in all three of my career choices! Six months in the making and the end is in sight! ;D


----------



## mellian (23 May 2009)

Pat_Y said:
			
		

> I guess it is true. Your parents do know what is best for you...



Not always. When I briefly mentioned I was considering applying for the forces to my mother the other month, she was dismissive that the CF would even accept me. I am 25 and it is a my mother, so *shrugs*.


----------



## 40below (23 May 2009)

Trish said:
			
		

> One night I was bored, watching TV, saw the ad, thought it was cool but also thought I would never be able to do so.  Anyhow, I went through their web site and found the Public Affair Officer job description (I have a degree in Communication Sciences).  I thought this position was made for me so I did the on-line application, went to bring my diploma and other needed documents, did an other application (they had somehow lost my first one!) and now I passed my aptitude test, I have my medical test next week... I am a bit scared for the interview, but we'll see!!



Great, another n00b we'll have to break in when you're done with Cornwall.  ;D


----------



## Trish (25 May 2009)

40below, maybe it is because my english is not that good (yet) but I don't think I understand what you mean!  :-[


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 May 2009)

One Month after everyone I partied with all summer after highschool went to university and were calling me to go party with them downtown...... and I had an allowance of 5 bucks....
One month after that I was doing basic.


----------



## rod_barolo (26 May 2009)

On the one hand I could say that it took me close to 30 years and on the other hand less than 30 minutes.

I went to the recruiting centre in Halifax after university.  I was so sure my dad would be all proud of me.  He had been in the RCMP back in the day when it was sort of para-military and had said it was such a great experience.  I was wrong.  He did not say much, but did not approve.  It is not that I cannot think for myself, it is more that I respected my dad so much.

Now close to 30  years later we moved to a small city (Regina) with reserves and my new job would not take me out of town.  I did not think that there was much chance that I would be young enough for the reserves.  I actually remember that it was Christmas eve day at almost noon and I was walking past the recruiting office and it was still open.  I also amazingly had all my Christmas shopping done.
Given my timing, I am amazed at how gracious the recruiter was with his time.  Before I left, I knew that I was going to go regular forces.

There were a couple of hipcups in the application process but it is now finally done.  I look forward to the challenge of keeping up with you young dudes.


----------



## ajp (26 May 2009)

I was an unemployed treehugger at 28 in 95.  Seemed like a good thing to do, but the white paper had just stopped everything.  OK!  So I could be a 28 YO Private.  That worked.  After 12 years Res it was OT time and here I am.


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

It took me about 2 yrs   ... I joined at 16...been in ever since... now 22  

(Started my application on my 16th Birthday!)  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (26 May 2009)

MARS said:
			
		

> I didn’t.  I didn’t want to join, never planned on joining.
> ..................
> It was the best decision I never made.


Whoa -- déjà vu.

Came home and announced that I'd quit highschool; with football season over, _clearly_ Gr 11 had nothing to offer me!

My Dad just said, "get in the car" -- with me now suddenly expecting to get put down like Old Yeller, we drove to the Seafarer's Union Hall. It was closed, so he said "I guess it's the military for you then."

Best decision I never made as well.   :nod:


----------



## jmlz87 (26 May 2009)

Joining the Canadian Forces has always been a dream for me, ever since I was 8 years old. I've had only one member of my extended family serve but he sure accomplished a lot. 7 tours and 18 years later he's now out with a MR. The real thing that drew me to the Forces was "Serving with Canada's best" and I will admit thats true to a point.

Myself, I took the plunge in 2005 right after graduation. I was counselled out for NPD use for 6 months. During that time, I rethought my decesion and VW'd my file. I decided after a failed attempt at college and two other jobs that I wanted to give it another try in 2007. 

I've now been in a year and a bit, with plenty of time to serve on my VIE as a COMM RSCH OP. I am working out-of-trade as an acting-RMS Clerk at the very centre I was sworn into, helping people who were like me just a year and a bit ago.

It's a rewarding career that will build you up in ways you never thought possible. Not to mention the pure feeling that you're doing something for your country, and serving Canada with distinction.


----------



## Gary D. in SK (26 May 2009)

Myself I first started to think about joining after High school (20 years ago), but was admittedly very anti social, and decided to peruse my other interest in conservation enforcement (it seemed a lot more secluded from humanity).  Starting a family at 22 re-organized my goals and priorities and I became an electrician.  November of 2002, really got me thinking about my responsibilities and my duty, but never quite took action as my family had grown and the kids were still quite young.  Life as it is has thrown in a few changes, challenges and adventures from then till now which is how I like it.  When we decided to call it a day for my hobby business this winter, it again challenged us with a lot of questions and opportunities.  Now at 37 with a good middle class life and my children nearing high school and self sufficiency, with doors closing behind us we decided now was a good time to shuffle the deck and embark on a new adventure,  As I had been intending to join the reserves since January, changing that up to reg force and pursuing my  goals set aside long ago and serving my country seemed a natural choice.  It took all of an evening to decide to change my application and go Reg. So like Rod, it was a long time coming to make a quick decision.


----------



## BlueOne (28 May 2009)

Hi, this is my first post into the english side of this site. Please forgive my english, I have some difficulties with grammar and spelling, .

It took me 10 years to think about it. I sent my application 2 weeks ago.


----------



## NightEcho (3 Jun 2009)

I guess the idea was first put into my head in grade 12 when the local reserve unit came to school on career day recruiting for the combat engineers here in Chilliwack.

I never actually joined the reserves and the thought went on the back burner. My brother then joined the regular force as an infantry NCM, this was about 5 years ago. That got me thinking again, but I had a fiance and a son, so finishing post secondary was the priority. 

Then my brother came home and told me about the CEOTP program, which I looked into, but the wife never approved.

Fast forward 2 years, the idea still in my head, the wife decides she doesnt want to be with me anymore and I am once again single. So, what better time to do what I wanted to do. I bought a motorcycle and went to the local recruitment office. 

Not in yet, but the app is well underway. Looking forward to a new chapter in my life.


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Jun 2009)

NightEcho said:
			
		

> Not in yet, but the app is well underway. Looking forward to a new chapter in my life.



Sounds like this is right up your alley, I always encountered people wanting to start fresh/new in their lives, hope to see you in uniform soon


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jun 2009)

About 15 minutes.


----------



## BlueOne (3 Jun 2009)

BlueJingo said:
			
		

> Sounds like this is right up your alley, I always encountered people wanting to start fresh/new in their lives, hope to see you in uniform soon



Me too, glad to see you won't let a girl do you mind tricks anymore. Hopefully there is another girl just like you wish awaiting for you on your path. Just be patient and open minded.


----------



## Biohazardxj (12 Jun 2009)

What!  I had a choice!  JK

I guess for me it was just the next natural step.  My father was in the air force.  So growing up I did Wolf Cubs, then Boy Scouts, then Air Cadets, then Militia.  See a pattern there.  So I joined the Regs right after school and haven't regretted a minuted of it.  Only 3657 days until CRA but who's counting. LOL


----------

